# Anyone have an idea what kind of racing frame this is



## Junkman Bob (Jan 3, 2018)

Any help on indemnifieingvthis frame would be greatly appreciated


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 3, 2018)

That ribbed fork is characteristic of Meads.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 3, 2018)

Not necessarily racing, but it looks Mead. Tens/teens


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jan 3, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> That ribbed fork is characteristic of Meads.



Thank you ... you think the teens ??


fordmike65 said:


> New





fordmike65 said:


> That ribbed fork is


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jan 3, 2018)

Thank you


----------



## bricycle (Jan 3, 2018)

on the seat stays, does the bridge have a hole in it for a fender?


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jan 3, 2018)

bricycle said:


> on the seat stays, does the bridge have a hole in it for a fender?



I believe so


----------



## ZE52414 (Jan 3, 2018)

Bob I'm glad you finally joined. There's a lot of great people on here that will be willing to help.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jan 3, 2018)

Junkman Bob said:


> Thank you ... you think the teens ??





ZE52414 said:


> Bob I'm glad you finally joined. There's a lot of great people on here that will be willing to help.



Thanks Zack .... I got a feeling I'm gonna get hooked on this site ...


----------



## ZE52414 (Jan 3, 2018)

Junkman Bob said:


> Thanks Zack .... I got a feeling I'm gonna get hooked on this site ...



You will for sure.  Trust me.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 3, 2018)

Junkman Bob said:


> I believe so




If the bridges have a punched hole for fastening a fender (unless they were hand drilled later) then she's 1914-5 or newer.
The only other way to date her would be if she has threaded BB bearing cups or not, but I do not know to date that way, someone here might tho... possibly Carlton (fordsnake) or Ivo (balloontyre), or....


----------



## bricycle (Jan 3, 2018)

oh... Welcome to our group!


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jan 3, 2018)

Thanks for your help ... once I get used to website I will post parts and bikes that will be for sale


----------



## mongeese (Jan 3, 2018)

Gotta love those badge thieves more everyday. The ribbed fork is not solely Mead as other bikes have ridged forks. Badge holes are up and down on your more likely roadster than racer. Pictures of bottom bracket and fender stays along with tube diameters will speed up diagnosis.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jan 3, 2018)

mongeese said:


> Gotta love those badge thieves more everyday. The ribbed fork is not solely Mead as other bikes have ridged forks. Badge holes are up and down on your more likely roadster than racer. Pictures of bottom bracket and fender stays along with tube diameters will speed up diagnosis.



Thank you for info


----------



## Kramai88 (Jan 3, 2018)

Welcome Bob!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jan 3, 2018)

Kramai88 said:


> Welcome Bob!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Thank you and Happy picking


----------



## Rambler (Jan 4, 2018)

Junkman Bob,

If you plan to ride this bike be sure to get the fork fixed, appears to be missing some metal on the inside so strength has been compromised.


----------



## mongeese (Jan 4, 2018)

How the tire and or rim wore out that fork area is baffling. That front wheel would of had to of been run for a long time very crooked to cause such damage. Unless the fork mounted brake or lamp bracket had a different metal that rusted fork tubing.


----------



## Intense One (Jan 4, 2018)

Junkman Bob said:


> Thanks Zack .... I got a feeling I'm gonna get hooked on this site ...



It's like a cult, Bob......a great one...once you get in, you don't want to leave.  Welcome to your "new family", Bob!


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jan 4, 2018)

mongeese said:


> How the tire and or rim wore out that fork area is baffling. That front wheel would of had to of been run for a long time very crooked to cause such damage. Unless the fork mounted brake or lamp bracket had a different metal that rusted fork tubing.



I know that had to be rubbing for a while


----------



## sam (Jan 4, 2018)

As the badge holes are vertical I'm leaning more to a sears master or such. I've never seen Mead badges with vertical holes.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 4, 2018)

I believe my mead Montrose badge was vertical. taller badge too. and earlier than most usual mead badges. Had scrolling on it.


----------



## hoofhearted (Jan 4, 2018)

mongeese said:


> Gotta love those badge thieves more everyday




*Troy, while I have respect for your bicycle knowledge
and your mechanical knowledge .. I am somewhat con-
fused as to ''how'' you qualify a badge that is missing
from a bicycle frame .. missing because of the criminal
act of a ''badge thief''.

You and I both know the authentic meaning of, ''Gotta 
love those badge thieves ...''  is something quite the opp-
osite.  No one who is a serious antique / classic bicycle
collector appreciates seeing an empty area and a few 
screw holes where a badge once resided.   Especially on 
those TOC machines.

There are numerous parts missing from this, particular 
frame.   Yet I have never seen you refer to one of those 
parts gone missing as, maybe,  the work of a ''crank-set'' 
thief.

Am noticing the front and rear wheel-sets are also mis-
sing.   As is the saddle and handlebar .. as well as a few
more small items that may be necessary to enable a rider
to actually ride this machine.

Right this minute, there may be a small pile of the actual
missing parts (from our point of view) sitting in a garage in
Mount Pilot.  Right now the fictitious North Carolina Antique 
and Classic Bicycle Club may be on the lookout for the mis-
sing frame-set ... and in their fictitious Monthly Newsletter,
a member has indicated, ''Gotta love those frame-set thieves
more everyday.''

Would we be fair and just to apply a ''_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ - thief '' 
designation regarding every missing part of an old bicycle 
that we encounter.

Might each and every serious collector of old bicycles -- if
they harbor one or more loose and used badges ... might
these folks be considered a '' badge thief ''?

No matter what your response, if any, Troy ... I still have 
care and respect for you as a brother.

And I will still defend your right to say what you do - even tho
we may disagree.

Respectfully ...

...... patric
*


----------



## mongeese (Jan 4, 2018)

Oh Patric let me vent my frustration somewhere !  At least it is in some form of jest. You win - will button up my big mouth.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 4, 2018)

mongeese said:


> Oh Patric let me vent my frustration somewhere !  At least it is in some form of jest. You win - will button up my big mouth.




Your mout ain't so big.... how's you leg feeling tho? I think 'ol Patric was busy pulling on it....


----------



## mongeese (Jan 4, 2018)




----------



## Junkman Bob (Jan 4, 2018)

sam said:


> As the badge holes are vertical I'm leaning more to a sears master or such. I've never seen Mead badges with vertical holes.



The Meade I have does have badge holes side to side now that you said that ... thanks


----------

